# Rennrad-Strecken rund um Karlsruhe??



## Lore (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
bin quasi neu hier und suche mittelschwere und -lange rennradstrecken rund um karlsruhe. wer kann mir weiterhelfen ? am besten mit streckenbeschreibungen und natürlich würde ich mich gern euch anschliessen wenns mal wieder auf die piste geht, besser geholfen wäre mit aber zunächst mit einigermassen detailierten Beschreibungen, Aufzählen von Ortschaften oder ähnlich...
dank euch 
Grüße,
chris


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Januar 2005)

Aktuell ists Wetter ja nicht so recht RR tauglich.
Am WE ist wohl eher LL auf dem Kaltenbronn angesagt.
Für welches Tempo bei welcher Länge u. HM suchst du
denn RR Mitfahrer ? An RR Treffs jetzt im Winter sind 
die Forchheimer und die Radkuriere aktiv - beide hab ich
in Gruppen Sonntags die Tage mal rumfahren sehn. 
Ansonsten hab ich ein paar Touren (auch RR) auf meine HP
mrull.ath.cx/homepage/gpstracklogs.html 
gestellt. Da hats eine Tour über Frankreich und eine
über den Dobel dokumentiert. Lass mich bitte wissen, 
wenn du hier in der Gegend (KA) nen offenen RR Treff
weisst. 
Gruss Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (26. Januar 2005)

da ich erst am anfang des trainings stehe, um vor allem den angesammelten Winterspeck loswerden will, wären mir dezente touren um die 50 - 70 km mit leichten steigungen am liebsten. LL ausrüstung hab ich leider keine, zumal, sollteich mal in den schneee kommen, ich dann doch das Board bevorzuge


----------



## Triple F (26. Januar 2005)

Also in Sachen "Rennrad" gibt es wohl *keinen ungeeigneteren & inkompetenten Ra(d/t)geber* wie mich, aber ne nette Strecke wäre...

KA -Busenbach - Marxzell - Langenalb - Schwann - Neunenbürg - (Bonus: Waldrennach - Langenbrand - Höfen) - Eyachbrücke - Dreimarkstein - Dobel - Bad Herrenalb - Marxzell - Busenbach - KA

Kann mal ausmessen, wielang die Strecke ist...
Stell evtl. eine Karte rein...

Triple F


----------



## Triple F (27. Januar 2005)

So, hier die versprochenen Routen...













Größer in meiner Gallerie! Als Anhang findest Du noch nen Geländeschnitt der Route..

Triple F


----------



## Lore (27. Januar 2005)

optimal, genau sowas hab ich gesucht!! 
Distanz passt, ordentlich HM.... profil taugt mir auf jeden fall, wenns auch nciht ohne ist... dankeschön
gruß, chris


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Januar 2005)

Pssst nicht so laut!

Da ich mich schon mehrfach als Rennradler geoutet habe, kann ich ja jetzt auch dazu stehen.

Ich würde bei der Streckenwahl eher Nebenstraßen bevorzugen. Gerade die Straße zwischen Ettlingen nach Herrenalb ist im Sommer sehr stark befahren - Uups wir ham' ja Winter. Trotzdem empfehle ich hier lieber auf die Strecke Ettlingen - Ettlingenweiher - Schluttenbach - Schöllbronn - Schöllbronner Mühle - Moosalbtal bis Moosbronn - Bernbach - Bad Herrenalb auszuweichen.

Von Herrenalb aus gibts wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten. Man kann entweder ins Gaistal hoch - Plotzsägemühle - Loffenau - Gernsbach abfahren, Gaistal Weithäusle - Dobel weiterfahren, Neusatz - Holzbachtal - Marxzell - Burbach zurück oder auf der Straße übers Käppele - Loffenau - Gernsbach. Vom Murgtal aus gibts eine schöne Strecke zurück über Winkel, die aber etwas schwer zu beschreiben (und zu finden) ist.

Für kürzere (und tiefer gelegene) Strecken kann man in Moosbronn nach Freiolsheim (rechts) abbiegen und dort entweder über Völkersbach zurück oder nach Michelbach - Gaggenau weiterfahren oder über Waldprechtsweiher - Malsch zurück nach Ettlingen fahren. Die direkte Strecke von Freiolsheim nach Malsch will ich hier nicht empfehlen (taugt eher zum hochfahren), sie ist sehr steil und hat einen schlechten Straßenbelag. Da sind schon einige bös gestürzt. Die Straße nach Waldprechtsweiher ist auch nicht ohne (Pershingbuckel, weil hier mal ein Raketentransporter in ein Haus gefahren ist), hier ist aber der Straßenbelag besser und die Ortseinfahrt durch einen Looping entschärft worden (Wer mal Achterbahn mit dem Rennrad fahren will, hier ist die Gelegenheit!).

So, wenn du dir jetzt eine Karte gekauft und die Orte alle abgefahren hast, kannst du dich wieder melden. Die Kondition und das Gewicht sollte dann besser sein. 

_Edit: Ich sollte vielleicht gleich mitfahren, wenn ich so an mir runterschaue ..._


----------



## Lore (27. Januar 2005)

wird ja immer besser..


----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2005)

die Richtung Grötzingen-Weingarten-Jöhlingen-Gondelsheim-Walzbachtal ist auch sehr nett zum Radeln und höhenmetermäßig weniger stressig.


-_-


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Murgtal aus gibts eine schöne Strecke zurück über Winkel, die aber etwas schwer zu beschreiben (und zu finden) ist.


Ich dachte ja bis jetzt ich kenne mich einigermassen gut aus in unserer Gegend - aber "Winkel" habe ich noch nie gehört... Winkel im oder beim Murgtal... 

Wo liegt denn das ?


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ja bis jetzt ich kenne mich einigermassen gut aus in unserer Gegend - aber "Winkel" habe ich noch nie gehört... Winkel im oder beim Murgtal...
> 
> Wo liegt denn das ?



kleines Nest zwischen Bad Rotenfels und Oberweier. Kann man anfahren, wenn man über den Mahlberg, Michelbach ins Murgtal runterfährt und dann über den Saumweg nach Ettlingen - KA zurück will. Schöne Tour!

Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (28. Januar 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> kleines Nest zwischen Bad Rotenfels und Oberweier. Kann man anfahren, wenn man über den Mahlberg, Michelbach ins Murgtal runterfährt und dann über den Saumweg nach Ettlingen - KA zurück will.


Ja, es ist ein Ortsteil von Gaggenau.

Mit dem Rennrad fahre ich aber nicht über den Saumweg. Es ist eine sehr "verwinkelte" Strecke bis Waldprechtsweiher von wo aus Malsch und Ettlingenweiher angefahren werden.


----------



## Lore (12. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Pssst nicht so laut!
> 
> Da ich mich schon mehrfach als Rennradler geoutet habe, kann ich ja jetzt auch dazu stehen.
> 
> ...



servus,
bin am mittwoch mit einem freund die tour schluttenbach, schöllbronn, mossbronn, bernbach, bis bad herrenalb gefahren. eigentlich hatten wir vor die ganze runde zu drehen, aber wir waren schon zu sehr kaputt, sind jedenfalls durchs tal -mit ordentlich speed- zurückgefahren. die tour hats in sich. ich denke wenn ich die komplette strecke mehr oder weniger relaxed fahren kann, hab ich mein ziel erreicht.
danke für den tipp


----------



## Buhmuckel (15. Februar 2005)

Wenn Du Bock auf viele Höhenmeter hast, kannst Du ab Bad Herrenalb noch eine "Transalp-Schleife"    einlegen:
Bad Herrenalb-Käppele-Loffenau-Gernsbach-Nachtigall-Müllenbach- nach Müllenbach links zur Roten Lache (schöner Anstieg mit wenig Verkehr)-nach der Roten Lache Abfahrt bis Bermersbach- am Ortseingang Bermersbach scharf links (Friedhof) Richtung Langenbrand (nicht beschildert!)- in Langenbrand die unsägliche B462 Richtung Weisenbach (speed  )- in Hilpertsau rechts über die Gleise Richtung Reichental - satte 700 hm am Stück bis Kaltenbronn!- nach der Abfahrt bei Sprollenhaus links Bad Wildbad (blöde Stadtdurchfahrt  )- inCalmbach links Richtung Pforzheim- nach Höfen links ab zum Dobel (letzter Anstieg)- gleich nach Dobel rechts Neusatz- in Neusatz rechts Richtung Neuenbürg- nach 2km links das Holzbachtal runter durchschütteln lassen  - links nach Marxzell- Burbach-Schöllbronn usw.

Ist meine persönliche Lieblingsstrecke.
Am Ende solltest Du an die 2500hm zusammen haben.
Viel Spass


----------



## Lore (15. Februar 2005)

hahaha  ...hört sich zwar schön an, aber das ist ja nur was für leute mit zeit und dicken beinen. momentan komm ich max 1mal pro woche zum fahren, da wirds schwer auf das level zu kommen.


----------



## Buhmuckel (15. Februar 2005)

Es zwingt dich keiner, schnell zu fahren


----------



## Lore (15. Februar 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Es zwingt dich keiner, schnell zu fahren



wie gesagt...Zeitfaktor spielt schon ne rolle ..ich bin doch student 
und mit 39/21 übersetzung is nich viel mit berghoch-schleichen, das haut gut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (15. Februar 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt...Zeitfaktor spielt schon ne rolle ..ich bin doch student



  



			
				Lore schrieb:
			
		

> und mit 39/21 übersetzung is nich viel mit berghoch-schleichen, das haut gut rein




Ok, gebe zu, dass ich selbst ein Triple-Weichei bin


----------



## operton (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

hier: http://www.rad-karlsruhe.de/touren.html
finden sich einige recht interessante Touren.

Sobald das Wetter besser und wärmer ist (und ich mein RR habe, zur Not aber auch mit dem Straßen-MTB), wollte ich davon mal ein paar Touren angehen ...


Tendenz zum Saisonanfang eher flaches GA, aber eine Schwarzwald-Tour hat natürlich auch was


----------



## Lore (18. Februar 2005)

wow, das ist optimal! eventuell ergibt ssich mal eine gelegenheit zusammen zu fahren. 
danke
chris


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Februar 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> mit 39/21 übersetzung is nich viel mit berghoch-schleichen, das haut gut rein


Ähh, auf die Dauer würde ich dir da schon mal 'ne andere Kassette empfehlen.



			
				Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, gebe zu, dass ich selbst ein Triple-Weichei bin


Ich auch <rotwerd>



			
				operton schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald das Wetter besser und wärmer ist (und ich mein RR habe, zur Not aber auch mit dem Straßen-MTB), wollte ich davon mal ein paar Touren angehen ...


Ich werde auch dieses Frühjahr etwas mehr Rennrad fahren, weil ich mich für die Alb-Extrem angemeldet hab' (280km  ).


----------



## Lore (18. Februar 2005)

ja eine andre kassette sollte ich auf jeden fall draufmachen, und hoffen, dass das dann reicht. ich würds schon gern bei zwei KBlättern belassen 
von euch hat nicht zufällig jmd einen 100-110mm vorbau rumfliegen mit 31,8mm klemmung/Lenker und 1 1/8 /schaft?


----------



## operton (14. März 2005)

Hallo Buhmuckel,



			
				Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Bock auf viele Höhenmeter hast, kannst Du ab Bad Herrenalb noch eine "Transalp-Schleife"    einlegen:
> Bad Herrenalb-Käppele-Loffenau-Gernsbach-Nachtigall-Müllenbach- nach Müllenbach links zur Roten Lache (schöner Anstieg mit wenig Verkehr)-nach der Roten Lache Abfahrt bis Bermersbach- am Ortseingang Bermersbach scharf links (Friedhof) Richtung Langenbrand (nicht beschildert!)- in Langenbrand die unsägliche B462 Richtung Weisenbach (speed  )- in Hilpertsau rechts über die Gleise Richtung Reichental - satte 700 hm am Stück bis Kaltenbronn!- nach der Abfahrt bei Sprollenhaus links Bad Wildbad (blöde Stadtdurchfahrt  )- inCalmbach links Richtung Pforzheim- nach Höfen links ab zum Dobel (letzter Anstieg)- gleich nach Dobel rechts Neusatz- in Neusatz rechts Richtung Neuenbürg- nach 2km links das Holzbachtal runter durchschütteln lassen  - links nach Marxzell- Burbach-Schöllbronn usw.
> 
> Ist meine persönliche Lieblingsstrecke.
> ...


Beziehen sich die 2500 hm auf Start Karlsruhe?
Und wie lange ist die (gesamte) Runde?

Im Sommer wäre die Runde mal ein Idee  

Aber momentan erstmal flache Grundlagen ..

Gruß
Operton


----------



## Buhmuckel (23. März 2005)

Sry, hab hier den Fred etwas vernachlässigt....  
Ich starte von Kuppenheim und nehme den col de Ebersteinburg vorher noch mit. Rückweg dann über Marxzell Burbach Moosbronn Waldprechtsweier.
Dann sind es exakt 2646hm und 119km
Ich mach mich auch schon warm für meine erste Heimat-Transalp in dieser Saison


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Mai 2005)

So, nachdem jetzt einige Monate (und Kilometer) nach dem letzten Post in diesem Thread vergangen sind, will ich ihn nochmals ins Gedächtnis zurück rufen.

Ich plane für morgen meine Traumtour "große Nordschwarzwaldrundfahrt" zu fahren. Wer mag kann entweder die ganze Strecke mitfahren oder mich auf einzelnen Abschnitten begleiten.

Der geplante Streckenverlauf: KA - Ettlingenweiher - Schöllbronn - Moosalbtal bis Moosbronn - Bernbach - Herrenalb - Käppele - Gernsbach - Schloss Eberstein - Baden Baden - B500 - Bühlertal - Bühl - Rittersbach - Neusatz - Neusatzeck - Unterstmatt - Hundseck - Hundsbach - Erbersbronn - Raumünzach - Obertsrot - Lautenbach - Loffenau - Käppele - Herrenalb - Bernbach - Moosbronn - Freiolsheim - Völkersbach - Schöllbronn - Ettlingen - KA

Am meisten Respekt habe ich vor dem Anstieg von Bühl nach Unterstmatt.  Das Tempo wird dementsprechend lahm bis schneckenlahm sein. Ich fahre so zwischen 9:30 und 10:00 los, schaue aber vorher nochmal hier rein.

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## eL (27. Mai 2005)

meinen segen hast du

aber jaul nich rum wenn du sonntach imer noch platt bist


----------



## Froschel (27. Mai 2005)

jetzt legt er aber los der Gute.....



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (27. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Der geplante Streckenverlauf: KA - Ettlingenweiher - Schöllbronn - Moosalbtal bis Moosbronn - Bernbach - Herrenalb - Käppele - Gernsbach - Schloss Eberstein - Baden Baden - B500 - Bühlertal - Bühl - Rittersbach - Neusatz - Neusatzeck - Unterstmatt - Hundseck - Hundsbach - Erbersbronn - Raumünzach - Obertsrot - Lautenbach - Loffenau - Käppele - Herrenalb - Bernbach - Moosbronn - Freiolsheim - Völkersbach - Schöllbronn - Ettlingen - KA



ist das eine Strecke rund um KA, eher rund um Baden


----------



## dave (30. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Der geplante Streckenverlauf: KA - Ettlingenweiher - Schöllbronn - Moosalbtal bis Moosbronn - Bernbach - Herrenalb - Käppele - Gernsbach - Schloss Eberstein - Baden Baden - B500 - Bühlertal - Bühl - Rittersbach - Neusatz - Neusatzeck - Unterstmatt - Hundseck - Hundsbach - Erbersbronn - Raumünzach - Obertsrot - Lautenbach - Loffenau - Käppele - Herrenalb - Bernbach - Moosbronn - Freiolsheim - Völkersbach - Schöllbronn - Ettlingen - KA



Hi Stefan, was ist denn bei der Tour so an Höhen- und Kilometern zusammengekommen? Ich war in KO, sonst wär' ich auf jeden Fall wieder mitgefahren!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Mai 2005)

> skuehnen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaggenau-Winkel von Oberweier rechts oder von Waldprechtsweier kommend links abbiegen, danach richtung Bad-Rotenfels, Gaggenau und dann nach Hilpertsau,über den Kaltenbronn zurück über Bad-Wildbad Dobel Schwanner-Warte und und und ........... noch Fragen,    
Gruß Stonelebs


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Mai 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn bei der Tour so an Höhen- und Kilometern zusammengekommen?


Leider nicht so viel wie ich mir vorgenommen hatte.  

Ich wusste ja schon, dass ich es etwas langsamer angehen musste als am Vortag, als ich die halbe Strecke gefahren bin. Irgendwie steckte mir das aber noch in den Knochen. So kam es, dass ich in Rittersbach schon ziemlich platt war und das Zuckerl erst noch auf mich wartete. Die Strecke von Hub nach Neusatzeck (Immenstein) wird beim Luk-Cup immer wieder gerne gefahren. Der gesamte Anstieg hat eine ordentliche Steigung (10%) über 8km. Oben angekommen bin ich dann fast vom Rad gefallen, habe mich noch bis Forbach ins Tal rollen lassen und bin dann mit der Straßenbahn nach KA gefahren. Es waren bis dahin 120km und 1800hm.

Tja, typischer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung.

Naja, gestern gings mir schon wieder besser und ich bin mit dem MTB über die Forstautobahn auf die Teufelsmühle gebrettert. Bis zum Einstieg von Besame Mucho hättest du mit deinem Straßenrenner mitfahren können.


----------



## Lore (31. Mai 2005)

ihr seid ja 

F

R

E

A

K

S           !!!!!!

das ist echt nicht mein Level, aber ich bin ja auch in erster linie DS Fahrer


----------



## operton (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Lore,

ich hätte da was für "weniger Höhenmeterfahrer":

Weingarten - Ein Stück Richtung KA, nach der Tankstelle den Weg links hoch - bei der Abfahrt rechts halten und dann links, die L559 ein Stück zurück, hoch nach Sallenbusch und weiter den Berg hoch - oben links runter nach Obergrombach an der Kirche rechts und wieder links hoch (wer will, kann hier noch einen schönen Stich mitnehmen: an der Kirche links und dann rechts auf Michaelsberg-Sattel, oben wieder runter) - Helmsheim (netter Anstieg ) - Gondelsheim - Diedelsheim - Rinklingen (schöner Anstieg im Ort) - Dürrenbüchig, durch den Ort an der Bahn entlang durch, über die B239 drüber, links hoch .. dann "schön" auf und ab (bis 10%), Richtung Walzbachtal abfahren, den Radweg nach Jöhlingen weiter, hinter Jöhlingen Radweg Richtung Weingarten, aber dann links und den ersten Berg wieder andersrum (etwas steiler) nochmal hoch ..

Macht dann c.a. 580 hm 

Da das SICHER D) etwas zu wenig ist, werden in Jöhlingen noch 210 angehängt: Jöhlingen - Gestüt Martinhof - (15% Steigung) - Gondelsheim und wieder zurück.

Ist von Leopoldshafen aus mit der Gondelsheim-Runde 82 km, dürfte von KA ähnlich sein.

(Wem das alles zu verquer beschrieben ist, dem schicke ich gerne per Mail einen Kartenausschnitt, einfach per PM melden)


----------



## Lore (31. Mai 2005)

höhöhö....


----------



## Ulli1169 (31. Mai 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin quasi neu hier und suche mittelschwere und -lange rennradstrecken rund um karlsruhe. wer kann mir weiterhelfen ? am besten mit streckenbeschreibungen und natürlich würde ich mich gern euch anschliessen wenns mal wieder auf die piste geht, besser geholfen wäre mit aber zunächst mit einigermassen detailierten Beschreibungen, Aufzählen von Ortschaften oder ähnlich...
> dank euch
> Grüße,
> chris



Zwei RR Touren mit Karte und Profil hat es auf meiner Homepage:

http://mrull.ath.cx/homepage/gpstracklogs.html


Gruss Ulli


----------



## Lore (1. Juni 2005)

danke ulli und operton ..

ulli, auf deiner hp sind einige schöne mtb touren.. sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Juni 2005)

Info: jetzt am Sonntag (12.6.) ist der Malscher RTF


----------

